# Good Luck Dan Anderson



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 12, 2003)

We at the WMAA would like to wish Dan Anderson good luck with his endeavors to propagate his MA-80 organization. It was an interesting ride while he was a member of our organization and has left us with some very lasting memories. We hope his martial art journey is very rewarding.

Respectfully,
Datu Tim Hartman
World Modern Arnis Alliance

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 14, 2003)

Good luck!


----------

